# app won't load



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am trying to sign up to drive. I downloaded the app and signed in, the stupid orange circle just keep spinning and spinning on the get started screen.

Where do I sign up to drive for Amazon flex?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flex.amazon.com


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i did, all it did was told me to download the app. no application on their website


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Driver for uber instead.


----------

